# '81 Murray Monterrey with Interesting Hub



## 45 Otto (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the cabe but have been playing with vintage bikes since retirement a few years back.  Mostly Schwinn cantilevers but I picked up this '81 Murray cruiser in good shape overall for a very modest price mostly for the rear hub, which I think is somewhat unusual on a 26" "Value Priced" American made bicycle.  The rear coaster brake hub is a Sachs 2 speed automatic model A2110, not a kickback but a true automatic.  The fellow I got the bike from indicated that the hub is original to the bike as purchased at Pat's Schwinn in Mesa AZ.  My question to this learned group is whether there is any reason to leave this rather mediocre bike intact (as being rare or valuable) or use the hub in a '67 Schwinn Racer resto-mod I have underway.  Thanks in advance for any information or opinions you may care to share.


----------



## schwinnspastic (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE , like most here I am a firm beleiver in leaveing bikes original but on the other hand I also like custom bikes !
A bendix auto (a little more original for a Schwinn) probably cost as much as the Murray as a whole, so build what you want and enjoy the ride.
Mark


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2014)

Great hub. Very different from a Bendix Automatic, the Sachs actually shifts automatically w/o kickback.
IMO the bike doesn't have much value beyond the hub, use it in your project.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2014)

What color is the Monterey, btw?


----------



## 45 Otto (Apr 19, 2014)

alw said:


> What color is the Monterey, btw?




Schwinnspastic - Thanks for the welcome.

alw -  It is a medium blue metallic.  The bike was never equipped with fenders.  I'm just finishing up a general cleanup and service of the bike to test ride and see if the hub performs well.  In reading up on the Sachs autos some comments have indicated that they shift into overdrive at too low a speed.  According to comments at Hub-stripping.com this can be remedied by adjusting tension on the spring that opposes one of the flyweights that governs shifting.  Won't know if it will be o.k. as-is or if fiddling with the spring is necessary until I ride it.  There is no evidence that the bike has ever been wrecked, that said I found that what I think amounts to original manufacture/assembly of the bike was a bit sloppy, rear triangle offset 3/8" to the left of frame center line, wheels built with about 1/4" of dish, front fork axle slots uneven in depth, etc.  All minor issues easily remedied. It's a wonder that such an inexpensive cruiser bike should come equipped with such a jewel of a hub.


----------



## anaheimrider (Aug 18, 2019)

I recently bought a murray coaster  MO25020 -  52  BLUE METALIC  2 SPEED BIKE  i wanted to know more about this bike like the year it was built ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

Instead of hijacking old threads you need to start a new thread. Pick a category such as “General” look towards the upper right where it says “start new post” or something similar and click on it and start typing. Also a serial number, usually, does not tell us very much so pics are essential to getting accurate info


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2019)

45 Otto said:


> Schwinnspastic - Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> alw -  It is a medium blue metallic.  The bike was never equipped with fenders.  I'm just finishing up a general cleanup and service of the bike to test ride and see if the hub performs well.  In reading up on the Sachs autos some comments have indicated that they shift into overdrive at too low a speed.  According to comments at Hub-stripping.com this can be remedied by adjusting tension on the spring that opposes one of the flyweights that governs shifting.  Won't know if it will be o.k. as-is or if fiddling with the spring is necessary until I ride it.  There is no evidence that the bike has ever been wrecked, that said I found that what I think amounts to original manufacture/assembly of the bike was a bit sloppy, rear triangle offset 3/8" to the left of frame center line, wheels built with about 1/4" of dish, front fork axle slots uneven in depth, etc.  All minor issues easily remedied. It's a wonder that such an inexpensive cruiser bike should come equipped with such a jewel of a hub.



I have a bunch of Murrays. They were a quality bikes  up until around the early 80's, Then their quality began to wain. I have a three speed Murray with a Sachs hub, But have yet to see a two speed Sachs. Keep us posted to how it works for you. Thanks and welcome to the Cabe. Ride on. Razin.


----------

